# where can i find a good 09 08 brute force bumpers



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ware can i find a good 09 08 brute force bumpers i like the warn bumper but thay dont make it for 09 i got the moose atv bumper its no good thanks


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

What did you not like about the moose bumper?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

kacey1 said:


> ware can i find a good 09 08 brute force bumpers i like the warn bumper but thay dont make it for 09 i got the moose atv bumper its no good thanks


 
check this one out, I think they are pretty cool


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

the moose bumper is very flimsy and cheap


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kacey1 said:


> the moose bumper is very flimsy and cheap


 well, it does state that it's just a brush guard and not a true bumper. No pushing with it.


----------



## Deerhunter9790 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my new Moose bumper for my 09 750. Just came in two days ago. It feels very sturdy.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

My dad had the oem one and it feels more sturdy than bison I have. I hate mine. I would buy oem.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got the OEM one on my '09, I like its looks and all but as far as workmanship it's crap. Whatever they coated it with-looks like cheap bedliner stuff, same as what's on the racks-is chipping off and making the metal underneath rust. Time to get it powdercoated or get a new one from White Rhino, his stuff looks good.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

im thinking about fabin up mt own got the cheap diamond plate one all bent up.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That Moose bumper looks nice though. I like it!


----------



## KawiBrute750fi (Feb 8, 2011)

Girlfriend smashed in OEM front bumper on a Pine tree......radiator housing is toast as well. I was looking for a bumper but want OEm replacement that bolts right up where the weak and crappy stock one was. Any help would be awesome???? 

again I want to replace the stock bumper with new whole deal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WARN is about your only choice then. Or a Custom build.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

They do make the Warn bumper for the 09, its Warn part number 83338 and it looks like this:



















Its pretty darn strong and I'd recommend it to anyone wanting a tough bumper!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Thats actually not a replacement but.... I dont guess you HAVE to have the stock under it...


----------



## KawiBrute750fi (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for response, I looked into the WARN as well but in dealer book it states bolting to existing sub frame of the plastic bumper. Anyone out there running an off the shelf new bumper with some meat on it? bolting up to frame? I will relocate radiator if need be


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, you can run the Warn bumper without the stock plastic if you wanted to. I don't know of any bumper that doesn't mount to the front sub-frame. It would have to be pretty complex to go around the sub-frame and mount to the actual frame.


----------

